
Central Banks Consider Bitcoin’s Technology, If Not Bitcoin - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/12/business/dealbook/central-banks-consider-bitcoins-technology-if-not-bitcoin.html
======
saitosoul
blockchain could increase efficiency and productivity of banking and law, but
its all for nought if they can keep raiding peoples pensions.

monetary and banking reform is needed asap

